# [UNSOLVED - DELETE THIS TOPIC]gentoo - instalacja - problemy

## MITAR

Ech ...

uparłem się na gentoo bo zależy mi na szybkości systemu...

ale po kilkunastu nie udanych próbach instalacji dostaję już ku .....

zawsze ten sam problem :

przy instalacji "dodatkowych pakietów" , zawsze jakiegoś nie może ściągnąć,

próbowałem z polskich serverów , najpierw zasysało się stage3 , później niby się sync -ował (próbowałem standardowego i webrsync)

skompilowało mi się ponad 360 pakietów z 800 iluś (trwało to prawie 6 godzin - P4 2.66)

I po skompilowaniu php5 zasysał coś innego czego oczywiście nie było na serverze ...

niestety nie wiem co to było , bo gdy próbowałem wczytać log , gentoo coś długoooo czytało (płytka stan bardzo dobry),

, po kilkunastu minutach takiego "czytania" , wyłączyłem kompa ... (myszka ruszala sie z predkoscia 1 odswiezenie na minute -.-)

Znacie jakiś dobry server który po sync miałby wszystkie pakiety ?

bo nie chce mi sie znowu marnować kilkunastu godzin na nie udaną instalację ...Last edited by MITAR on Wed Jul 18, 2007 12:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raku

 *MITAR wrote:*   

> Znacie jakiś dobry server który po sync miałby wszystkie pakiety ?

 

każdy?

pełna lista dostępna jest na stronie projektu gentoo.

----------

## MITAR

skoro każdy to dlaczego od kilku dni męczę się z tymi pakietami ? (zawsze jakiegoś nie może znaleźć)

----------

## Raku

 *MITAR wrote:*   

> skoro każdy to dlaczego od kilku dni męczę się z tymi pakietami ? (zawsze jakiegoś nie może znaleźć)

 

jakbyś wkleił dokładny komunikat błędu - może ktoś byłby w stanie na twoje pytanie odpowiedzieć?

----------

## Belliash

w piatek synca robilem... od nowa stawiam gentoo - 0 problemow z tym co napisales...

imho szukaj problemu gdzies indziej

----------

## MITAR

tak ? 

ja przy każdej instalacji mam jakiś błąd zwiazany z emerge (zawsze sie SYNC-uje)

teraz mam taki błąd (instalator tekstowy) :

```
GLI: July 16 2007 12:43:23 - Exception received during 'Installing additional packages.': EmergePackageError :FATAL: emerge: Could not emerge media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2!

GLI: July 16 2007 12:43:23 - Traceback (most recent call last):

GLI: July 16 2007 12:43:23 - File "/opt/installer/GLIClientController.py", line 122, in run

    func()

GLI: July 16 2007 12:43:23 - File "/opt/installer/GLIArchitectureTemplate.py", line 1325, in install_packages

    self._portage.emerge(installpackages, self._install_profile.get_grp_install())

GLI: July 16 2007 12:43:23 - File "/opt/installer/GLIPortage.py", line 302, in emerge

    raise GLIException("EmergePackageError", "fatal", "emerge", "Could not emerge " + pkg + "!")

GLI: July 16 2007 12:43:23 - GLIException: EmergePackageError :FATAL: emerge: Could not emerge media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2!

GLI: July 16 2007 12:45:12 - DEBUG: next_step(): setting Event() flag...starting step install_failed_cleanup, Cleaning up after a failed install

GLI: July 16 2007 12:45:12 - DEBUG: install_failed_cleanup(): running: mv /tmp/compile_output.log /tmp/compile_output.log.failed
```

compile error :

```

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Calculating dependencies  ..!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/media-libs/fontconfig/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 2681

!!! Expected: 2687

... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-libs/fontconfig-2.4.2 to /

```

często też mam błędy , że nie może znaleźć jakiegoś pakietu na http / ftp

teraz używałem mirrora Polish - Gentoo

----------

## Belliash

ja mam taki mirror ustawiony w make.conf

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

nie podkrecales CPU?

----------

## MITAR

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> ja mam taki mirror ustawiony w make.conf
> 
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> 
> 

 

spróbuję tego ...

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie podkrecales CPU?

 

nie ...

----------

## SlashBeast

Może to z instalatorem jest problem? Zrób Żentu jak Bóg nakazał z chroota 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/index.xml

Zawsze stawiam z chroota i nigdy nie miałem problemów.

----------

## Belliash

ale zanim to sprawdz ram memtestem i zarzuc jakis test CPU (jakies ciezkie superpi np) coby sprawdzic ze nie faultuje...

wiem ze problem z suma mialem jak za bardzo podkrecilem procesor...

----------

## chomzee

A może wina leży po stronie firewalla Twojego ISP?

----------

## MITAR

 *chomzee wrote:*   

> A może wina leży po stronie firewalla Twojego ISP?

 

 to będzie mój nowy żart dnia ^^

BTW . przed chwileczką próbowałem zainstalować znowu , ale z innego mirrora i ...

ten sam błąd ...

czyli : 

```

Calculating dependencies  ..!!! Digest verification failed:

!!! /usr/portage/media-libs/fontconfig/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1.ebuild

!!! Reason: Filesize does not match recorded size

!!! Got: 2681

!!! Expected: 2687

```

----------

## chomzee

 *MITAR wrote:*   

>  *chomzee wrote:*   A może wina leży po stronie firewalla Twojego ISP? 
> 
>  to będzie mój nowy żart dnia ^^
> 
> 

 

A co w tym takiego zabawnego?

----------

## Paczesiowa

ostatnio rowniez mialem kilkanascie takich bledow. naprawiam je recznie w taki sposob:

```
paczesiowa ~ # cd /usr/portage/media-libs/fontconfig/

paczesiowa fontconfig # rm Manifest

paczesiowa fontconfig # ebuild $(ls *ebuild | tail -n 1) digest
```

----------

## MITAR

chmmm - delete this  :Wink: Last edited by MITAR on Tue Jul 17, 2007 8:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Taa, PLD Ac to skansen a Th jest tak stabilne jak i developerzy PLD.  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Taa, PLD Ac to skansen a Th jest tak stabilne jak i developerzy PLD. 

 

zostaw go... nie widzisz ze zyje wlasnym zyciem?  :Wink: 

----------

## MITAR

postanowiłem dać gentoo ostatnią szansę ...

skompilowało się już ponad 500 z ponad 700 (zajeło to już 10 godzin :0 )

jak się teraz wychrzani to przechodzę na coś inengo -.-

btw ...

ustawiłem flagi kompilacji według http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Pentium_4

```
-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer
```

wcześniej kompilowałem z tym "-fomit-frame-pointer" , 

i się wychrzaniało ...

może to przez ten parametr ? do czego on służy ? ^^

----------

## Raku

 *MITAR wrote:*   

> może to przez ten parametr ? do czego on służy ? ^^

 

man gcc

man google

man "Szybkie wyszukiwanie"

----------

## SlashBeast

700 pakietow? Ja w world mam 'zaledwie' 460. Ale tak to jest jak na pałe instalujesz pakiety 'jak leci', zdaje sie ze nawet nie dopasowales USE flag tak jak potrzebujesz. Dla mnie taka instalacja to conajmniej nie sprytne dzialanie. Żentu powinno się zawsze stawiać z chroota i doinslować to co chcemy z tym co chcemy unikniemy tym samym kompilacji 700pakietów gdzie pewnie 200 to sa żaleznosci innych pakietów ktorych nawet nie bedziemy uzywac, czy to php z postgressql a my chcemy tylko MySQL uzywac itp. No ale róbca co chceta.

----------

## MITAR

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 700 pakietow?

 

tak ...

instaluję przez instalatora graficznego z Live CD 

z pakietów (listy) wybrałem tylko X11 i Kde ^^

resztę sobie doinstaluję jak (jeśli) instalacja się zakończy ...

heh juz prawie 500 się zrobiło (w 14 godzin -.- )

----------

## Poe

powstrzymam się od powiedzenia "daruj sobie"....................

----------

## MITAR

 *Poe wrote:*   

> powstrzymam się od powiedzenia "daruj sobie"....................

 

?

Po to jest instalator graficzny i live cd żeby za jego pomocą instalować Gentoo ...

Jeśli to się nie uda to spróbuję "ręcznie" -.-

to ja powiem Tobie tyle : "Daruj sobie" takie komentowanie ...

Moderator powinien mieć jakiś "poziom", i dawać przykład zwykłym userom ...

----------

## timor

Gentoo to nie Ubuntu...

RTFM Może pomoże   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## MITAR

 *timor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RTFM Może pomoże  

 

czytałem -.-

...

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *MITAR wrote:*   

>  *timor wrote:*   
> 
> RTFM Może pomoże   
> 
> czytałem -.-
> ...

 

Wiesz co rzezbisz jak za przeproszeniem w kale. Przeciez bierzesz dowolne live cd - moze byc gentoowe i konsoli montujesz patrycje i na nich (oczywiscie macajac je wczesniej jak to kobiety - bez popieszczenia nie przejdzie, lechtaczka i te sprawy) Sssiesz i rozpakowujesz stage3 i ssiesz i rozpakowujesz portage, chrootujesz sie na nie ustawiajac roota passelko. konfigurujesz te safe flags czy jak wolisz hardcore flags. i jedziesz wszstko co potrzebujesz na chroocie. a po restarcie masz gentoo. a nie jakos dziwnie napinasz muskuly ?. z kad wziales 700 pakietow.

nawet jak po tym co napisalem i zrobisz emerge system & emerge world to ci wyjdzie z jakies 100 z hakiem pakietow a dalej emerge kde czy jak wolisz + konfiguracja jaja. I nie ma bolca masz gentoo - handbook przeciez znasz... Czas wykonania tego na srednim komputerze 2000+ to jakies 12 godzin.

Wiesz daj wiecej parametrow w postaci emerge --info, bo cos pewnie zwaliles

----------

## MITAR

za dużo bałaganu się zrobiło w tym topicu ...

prawdopodobnie teraz sie zainstaluje (nie wiem jeszcze bo od 19 godzin już się kompiluje :> P4 2.66) ,

jeśli instalka się powiedzie to napiszę co zrobiłem zle oraz z jakiego mirrora instalowałem ...

----------

## Paczesiowa

spac nie moge bo mnie ciekawosc zzera, ktoraz to juz godzine sie kompiluje? (i nie zapomnij obowiazkowej emotki i info o procku!)

----------

## Poe

 *MITAR wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moderator powinien mieć jakiś "poziom", i dawać przykład zwykłym userom ...

 

owszem, daje przyklad taki, ze mam ochote  kogos zabic (i nie tylko ja) jak widze, ze po raz kolejny ktos męczy sie z instalatorem graficznym Gentoo, ktory jest, łagodnie mówiąc niedopracowany, a walkowane to bylo już kilkaset razy... ogólnie staram się trzymać 'poziom', zazwyczaj downrage nie robie.

----------

## SlashBeast

Cóż poradzisz, irracjonalne uwielbienie do klikanych aplikacji. Już aż żal pisać ile razy by zainstalował Żentu z Handbookiem w łapkach zamiast walczyć z tymi 700 pakietami na jego Pentium4 (trza wspomnieć o jego procesorze, oczywiście).

Dość zabawne jest jego twierdze, iż instaluję tylko kde + xorg skoro coś wspominał o emergowaniu php ale spoko. Fnord.

----------

## MITAR

...

po ponad 24 H kompilacji , jak miał się kompilować 1 z ostatnich pakietów był ZONK , 

teraz to już chyba specjalnie gentoo "robi na złość" -.-

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1 to /

 * kdegraphics-3.5.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * kdegraphics-3.5.5.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * kdegraphics-3.5.5.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * kdegraphics-3.5.5.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking kdegraphics-3.5.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * This package requires app-text/poppler-bindings compiled with Qt 3.x support.

 * Please reemerge app-text/poppler-bindings with USE="qt3".

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kpdf-3.5.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  kpdf-3.5.5-r1.ebuild, line 30:   Called die

!!! Please reemerge app-text/poppler-bindings with USE="qt3".

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

...

----------

## m010ch

Czytanie ze zrozumieniem boli?

```
Please reemerge app-text/poppler-bindings with USE="qt3". 
```

----------

## MITAR

no nic ... nie ważne ...

właściwie instalator zrobił wszystko , tylko ręcznie musiałem wprowadzić trochę poprawek

ale nie może wystartować sieć z dhcp - nie może znaleźć modułu DHCP ...

----------

## m010ch

Stery do swojej sieciówki masz w jaju?

Co pokazuje ifconfig -a?

Zrobione emerge dhcpcd?

----------

## Redhot

OT. Aż boję się pomyśleć co za syf jest teraz na tym Gentoo  :Smile: 

Chłopie zainstaluj sobie Ubuntu czy coś takiego łatwego, zrób sobie 

partycje dodatkową i instaluj sobie powolutku, spokojnie, RTFM,

z Handbooka, czytaj ze zrozumieniem i dopiero jak czegoś nie wiesz

to pisz na forum. 

Kliknij "szukaj", wpisz "livecd install" i zobacz ile milionów tematów jest

"crash" etc. i wszyscy odradzają.

----------

## MITAR

topic do zamknięcia ...

przenoszę się na coś innego ...

----------

## mbar

nara!

----------

## Poe

EOT

----------

